# What jigs do you find most useful?



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a shop built router table and other than a pair of guide blocks I made for my clamp n tool to accurately position it for cutting dado's etc as well as the two hold down sleds I made for securely holding cope and stick pieces I don't really have any jigs for my router. What jigs do you find useful to have?


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Circle cutting jigs and other I have made to suit thier purpose. Like three different jigs for making wooden hinges. This I do with an Incra table. Another for a cutoff saw for pen blanks.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I typically use circle jigs, but I also use a lot of one-off templates for unique projects. For example, I just finished a project that had a bunch of window and door cut outs. I drew the shapes I wanted on Autocad, scrollsawed them out, and mounted guide strips on the template so that all windows were indexed to the exact same spot on each side without having to measure.

I've used home-made radius jigs for putting 3" radius curves on a bunch of shelves, etc.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Jigs and templates play an important roll in my workshop as they introduce a greater safety awareness when using the router. I have jigs for cutting mitres inseting mortices inserting all sorts of hinges routing elliptical boxes and picture frames. routing with jigs and templates and template guides add safety and confidence when routing. I do volunteer work at the local guide dog association where blind people come to do some woodwork and I introduced them to the use of the router once I have produced the templates and jigs for them.
Tom


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

ejant said:


> Circle cutting jigs and other I have made to suit thier purpose. Like three different jigs for making wooden hinges. This I do with an Incra table. Another for a cutoff saw for pen blanks.


I'd like to learn how to make templates for cutting hinge insets for cabinet doors. Do I need a set of template collars for my router base or can I use another method? I actually bought a set of them but returned them after I figured that I would have to allow for the collar width and thought a pattern cutting and flush trim cutting bit would be easier to use.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Jigs and fixtures*



paulcomi said:


> I'd like to learn how to make templates for cutting hinge insets for cabinet doors. Do I need a set of template collars for my router base or can I use another method? I actually bought a set of them but returned them after I figured that I would have to allow for the collar width and thought a pattern cutting and flush trim cutting bit would be easier to use.


I assume you are talking about 'Butt' hinges for the doors. This will require a template guide (template collar) and a straight cutter. I do not see how it would be possible to use 'flush trim bit' to take out the recess. Template guide is the easier method.
Tom


----------



## Larry D. Wagner (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an Incra Jig LS Super System which allows me incredible flexibility and accuracy. The instruction videos and design books are very good. I also have the spacer jigs as you can find on the Oak-Park sight. They are quick and easy to use once set up. Another that I acquired recently is the Spirocrafter and I expect to be able to do some beautiful work with it. I have made a sled for my shaper table and am in the process of making a circle cutting jig(Norm's version). Like someone said on another forum, I think making jigs are as much fun as the projects they are made for.

Squatty


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Is there a quick n dirty way to laying out and making templates anyone can share? For ex, with a jig for cutting out recessed hinges, my inclination is to lay a hinge on a piece of paper, somehow factor in the width of the collar, cut out the layout and trace it onto a piece of mdf and then cut out the shape with a jigsaw and clean it up with an oss. Is that how its done? What's the hot tip for incorporating the width of the collar?


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

I think what he is asking is step by step procedure for inserting hinges into mortises making templates( hinges vary in size,thicknesses,width,etc.) so you will have to make seperate templates for each one........... and basically trial and error with using them.I guess,I by no means am AN expert,just what I saw being done.


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Impressive indeed template Tom,do you have larger images of those posted........


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

rout-on said:


> I think what he is asking is step by step procedure for inserting hinges into mortises making templates( hinges vary in size,thicknesses,width,etc.) so you will have to make seperate templates for each one........... and basically trial and error with using them.I guess,I by no means am AN expert,just what I saw being done.



All that is required is to measure the size of the hinge to be inserted (Butt) select a template guide and cutter the make the simple template to rout the depth required
tom


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah That's what I had in mind,buy by checking out his webpage,I would have thought he would know how to do it.........but I guess that's why he asked.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Cutting simple butt hinges should be reasonably easy with guides and custom pattern. A good place to start to understand guides and patterns. I think this would be a great place for a router tip, can I use your thread paulcomi on the next email tip.


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Cutting simple butt hinges should be reasonably easy with guides and custom pattern. A good place to start to understand guides and patterns. I think this would be a great place for a router tip, can I use your thread paulcomi on the next email tip.


 Sure-go ahead. Honestly, I have no experience using templates with the router. I've been woodworking since 12/03 and I'm a pretty quick study, but I guess I've focused mostly on the jigs and fixtures for my table saw so far. that's why I'm here.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

The most usefull, and most used, jig is for cutting mortices in coffee table legs.
Its just a piece of MDF with 2 30mm slots to take the guide bush.
The underside of the jig has 4 pieces of 2x1 2" apart screwed to the mdf into which go the legs with clamps to hold them in place.
There is a stop at the top end so the legs are just slid in then clamped.
A stop for the lower part of the mortice is fitted depending on the timber width (either 3" or 4")
2 legs can be morticed at a time then just rotated to make the other mortice.
The longest time in making the jig was working out the positions of the slots to produce the desired position of the mortices and end stops.
I always use 2x2" legs for small pine tables but it wouldnt take long to make a jig for thicker legs.
I bought a MAC miter board for routing housings (dados) as dado cutters cant be fitted to any table saw avalible in Europe.
I had already made a similar jig but much larger and intend making one with adjustable stops to produce housings (dados) at set distances apart.


----------

